# Lifespan of Tilapia Buttikoferi



## Redhead5150 (Aug 13, 2011)

My prize buttikoferi, Blue Jr, died yesterday at the ripe old age of 25 YEARS....his parents spawned him in one of my tanks when my son was two years old, and my son recently turned 27. I had no idea that these fish lived this long, although two other buttikoferi from the same spawn just died last year. Has anyone else experienced this kind of longevity in a fish or fish species?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

=D>

thats very impressive. No experience with those type of fish.
The oldest fish i have had are my hap 44's and 2 of them are still in my tank at the tender age of 2.5 - 3 years old.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I actually have a Buttikoferi that is 17 years old right now. This picture is from 2 years ago when he was in my 125, now he's in his own 180. He's about 17-18 inches long and very thick.


----------

